# When big trees were still harvested.....



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Loggers in California with the felled giant ‘Mark Twain redwood’, 1892


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not know how they ever managed to saw that thing into planks.

George


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

How many days did it take to fall that thing...unreal...


----------



## Copper (Sep 19, 2013)

Man those people are small! HAHAHA!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Them were some real men back then.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Copper said:


> Man those people are small! HAHAHA!


Laughing!

You don't know the half of it.

That's not a tree its a stalk of asparagus.

Those guys quit farming and went into the baking business.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

No wonder they invented the chainsaw....THEN some one got smart and started making SMALLER TREES...hhmmm...just seems backwards...LOL.

The pic reminds me of the owl in the tootsie pop commercial...a one ...a two ....a THREE (CRUNCH) licks to the center........

In this case ...a one day...another day...a three day (kaboom..dynamite) and it's down!!!

Jharris2...I like your quote :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Tim but kudos go to Copper, that was hilarious!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I think those people are Keebler Elves and the tree is normal sized.


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

Ted Tolstad said:


> How many days did it take to fall that thing...unreal...


Days ? Look at that blade. Not as long as you think. When I was a kid(15-16) one of the summer camps was a logging camp. Me and a buddy took a slice off about a 48 incher in just a little time. As I recall maybe 30-40 minutes. About 2 "catch your breath" brakes and it was done.I Imagine a tree like that old Redwood had maybe 6 guys taking turns.Probably fell it in 1/2 a day. Redwood is soft. You wouldn't drop a rosewood or cocobolo in a day !:no:


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

I know. That mahogany is a match stick in comparison. Lemme kick it up a notch !


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Copper said:


> Man those people are small! HAHAHA!


Proof that sprites do exist :thumbsup:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Tilaran said:


> You wouldn't drop a rosewood or cocobolo in a day !:no:


You ever come across some figured rose or coco?


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

qbilder said:


> You ever come across some figured rose or coco?


Yup. Pretty common 'round here. Both are restricted but I get my from the Indians who tell the govt to F.O., while still protecting their sacred trees.The meatheads in suits think the ancient cocobolos should fall dead and let the ants eat them so the anteaters will have food(sound familiar?) The Indians know when the hollowing of the heart has gone too far and harvest them.The ants and termites get the stumps and roots.
I've got it on my property along with what you guys call Ipe,Goncalo Alves, Bocote, Almond and others you probably never heard of up'ar.
My guy will go WAY up in the air and cut a big branch(when the moon is right) and one branch lasts us over a year in knife handles-pistol grips, spoons etc. When I say "branch" I mean 20 plus inches across and 20 feet long of usable material.


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

The "Mark Twain Tree" was a Giant Sequoia not a redwood they are different. It was only 16 foot in dia not an exceptionally large tree. 

The "Mark Twain Tree," a sequoia in General Grant National Park (now Kings Canyon), was cut down in 1891, so that slabs of its 16-foot diameter trunk could be displayed in New York and London museums. A similar giant was felled so that a 30-foot tall section, hollowed out to create a two-story house, could be shown at the 1893 Chicago World's Fair. 
*Source:*
Sequoia/Kings Canyon National Park


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Tilaran said:


> Yup. Pretty common 'round here. Both are restricted but I get my from the Indians who tell the govt to F.O., while still protecting their sacred trees.The meatheads in suits think the ancient cocobolos should fall dead and let the ants eat them so the anteaters will have food(sound familiar?) The Indians know when the hollowing of the heart has gone too far and harvest them.The ants and termites get the stumps and roots.
> I've got it on my property along with what you guys call Ipe,Goncalo Alves, Bocote, Almond and others you probably never heard of up'ar.
> My guy will go WAY up in the air and cut a big branch(when the moon is right) and one branch lasts us over a year in knife handles-pistol grips, spoons etc. When I say "branch" I mean 20 plus inches across and 20 feet long of usable material.


Yeah I understand exactly what you mean, and I probably would recognize most of the timber you have there. I make pool/billiard cues and utilize a lot of woods from all around the globe, as well as mill a lot of my own wood. If you ever wanna do some horse trading, let me know. I cut a LOT of burls & high figured woods. It's kinda what I do :laughing: Would love to get some special pieces of exotics, straight from the source. I get lots of coco & bocote & obscure rosewoods, but by the time they get to me, they have already been picked through. All I have opportunity to get is the straight grain, bland stuff. The only way I get anything good is to personally visit the importers & buy their personal stash.


----------

